# gonna buy my first Toro



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Been using a small 22" 5HP MTD 2 Stage thrower for the last ten years...the tranny called it quits last year, and my small engine repair guy told me it would cost me about $300 for a new one....LOL NO WAY!!!! The machine cost me $550 brand new, so no way was I gonna spend that much money on a tranny. Long story short, been researching, and spending allot of time online checking out snowblowers, and I've narrowed my options down to 2 of them. The Toro 724OE, and the Toro Snowmaster 824QXE.

My driveway is 80' x 10', plus 30' of sidewalk, and some walkway and area in backyard. I want/need something with power, because I have to push all the snow to the street from the entire driveway, and it starts to build up by the time I get to the street. 

I was originally going to get the 724OE, but I've been looing allot at the 824QXE, and it looks pretty good too. I'm just scared I'll regret settling for a single stage, instead of getting the two stage. All the videos, and reviews on the 824QXE seem great, but I'm scared it won't have the "umph" I am looking for.

I really don't know which one to get


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Not knowing Toronto for snow, but I am a Toro man and 2 stage rules. But I have never used a single stage have a friend with a Toro single and he like it just goes out when the is no more than 6 in . The Toro 724OE will have no problem at all. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

As an owner of an 824QXE you might think there's a bias here but there isn't, I like all machines in some way. 

My $.02 on the S-M: 

1. After a few years with an Ariens SS522, a Toro Snow Commander and a Troy Bilt Squall I can confidently say the S-M is eons ahead of ANY SS out there, PERIOD. It throws farther, can deal with much deeper snow, doesn't get upset by expansion joints/cracks, and is easier to handle. 

2. Can handle snow up to 12" without too much drama or effort. More than that will take longer, but not that much. If big storms comprised of wet/heavy snow are the norm for your area a 2 stager might be better. Especially if you have to get it all to the street every storm (the town allows this?)

3. For the light snows (<6") it is the fastest machine of any (ss or 2st) because it can eat the snow faster than you can walk/feed it in, turns on a dime and the chute controls are effortless. 180 turns are quick! 

4. Doesn't like making contact with solid, immovable objects such as curbs or paving stones. Hitting the corner of one of these can dent/bend the high speed rotor. Sure, a newspaper can disable a 2 stager but I feel it is somewhat less vulnerable as the augers of are a little bit beefier and turning much slower.

Let us know what you get (and take pics!)


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> As an owner of an 824QXE you might think there's a bias here but there isn't, I like all machines in some way.
> 
> My $.02 on the S-M:
> 
> ...


Good to hear from the man that has one:sigh:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1.:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

:welcome: aboard!

Some good advice/comments. What concerns me and I may be wrong, your original post mentioned "an area in backyard." If this area is unpaved you really wouldn't be able to use a single stage machine or a Snowmaster. Additionally you may want to also look at the Toro Power Max 826 and the Ariens Deluxe 24. Best of luck on your search.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Unlike a conventional SS the paddles of the S-M do not make contact with the ground, it rides/slides on adjustable height skids like a 2 stage

Still, I'd go with a two stage for any gravel or grass

This years Deluxe 24 is a snazzy looking machine!


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I should've have mentioned the amount of snow we get....some years we barely get any, and other years, the mayor has to call in the army ?!!!! Toronto is funny that way, it's like we're in a small pocket that sometimes doesn't get anything, and other times we get hammered. I'd say average snowfall at a time is 2"-4", and 6"-8" is at the high range. But we do get Times that we get hit with 6" of snow two or three times within a couple of days. My problem is my driveway. I have no where to put the snow on the sides, so I have to push it to the front or back (depending on the wind that day). I also get lots of drifting snow from the roofs. They're calling for allot of snow this year, but last year we barely got any. I'm scared the 824 qxe won't have enough power to push all the build up of snow that accumulates as I'm plowing. What starts off as only 6" ends up being over 12" by the time i get to the end. 

I dont mind getting the 724 oe if I have to, I just want to make sure whatever I get gives me the confidence to tackle it. I really like the 824qxe, but I'm scared it won't have the umph I need.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

The area I mentioned before in my backyard is concrete, and my driveway is asphalt (brand new I may add). 

I'd probably be perfectly served with the 824qxe 85% of the time, but those last 15% are doozies. 

Was at my local toro dealer yesterday," (Kooybros), but I'm gonna have to study the two blowers again before I make the plunge. The last thing I want to do is regret settling for the 824qxe considering the 724 oe is pretty much same price. I just love the agility of the 824


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Everything in me is telling me that I'm going to love the 824, but the little guy on my shoulder is saying to get the 724 .....dilema dilema


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

i used the neighbors 8hp 24" MTD last year after mine went to the garbage, and I loved the confidence I had to tackle the snow with it compared to my smaller one. I just want that same feeling with which ever one I purchase (which will most likely be this weekend.)

I'm at the point where I'll probably always question my final decision which ever way I go since I can't try them before I purchase it.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

"...since I can't try them before I purchase it." Now there's an opportunity for some forward thinking dealer!


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

I work out of town a lot, and I think the 824QXE would be perfect for my wife. It appears to be a very capable machine, although I can imagine it would be a hard sell as your only blower. If my wife wasn't going to use it, I doubt I would ever consider buying a single stage.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

pearlfinish said:


> i used the neighbors 8hp 24" MTD last year after mine went to the garbage, and I loved the confidence I had to tackle the snow with it compared to my smaller one. I just want that same feeling with which ever one I purchase (which will most likely be this weekend.)
> 
> I'm at the point where I'll probably always question my final decision which ever way I go since I can't try them before I purchase it.


The suspense is getting to me can not wait to see which way you went. Pictures ASAP:rock:


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Hahahaha that cracked me up!!!

Imagine how I feel then....my biggest problem is my driveway, and the fact that the snow builds up really quickly by the time I get to the end and can finally put it to the sides. If I had room on the sides to throw it to while I'm walking, I know the 824qxe would be more then enough, even the 724qxe would be more then enough. 

I've been trying to convince myself that the 824qxe will be fine, but I don't think I'll let myself walk out of there without the 724oe. 

Trust me, you guys will be the first to know which one I end up getting, with tons of picks, and even a small video.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

don't be afraid of the qxe's as they can get the job done easy enough. My 724 QXE did 18" inches of wet snow last winter never even stalled. The new Toro SS's that operate like 2 stagers(QXE) are AWESOME machines. VERY easy to maneuver unlike a 2 stage machine. Best of both worlds. Faster then a two stage and VERY easy to throw around like a single stage but it's powered. nothing easier in the snow.


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

Here is the 824QXE I just bought. I think there is one at your dealer with your name on it.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks good That did not take to long to get ready for winter.. 24 hrs and a done deal. Now it will not snow.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

mcflyfyter said:


> Here is the 824QXE I just bought. I think there is one at your dealer with your name on it.


After spending another day pondering on which one to get, I'm this much closer to get the 824qxe. I keep watching videos online (Paul's), and the more I watch, the more I think it'll be perfectly fine. I keep replaying back in my mind past winters, and I'm sure it'll handle the snow we get perfectly, after all, my last snowblower only had a 5 HP engine, and the 824qxe has a 8 HP.


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

tdipaul said:


> Unlike a conventional SS the paddles of the S-M do not make contact with the ground, it rides/slides on adjustable height skids like a 2 stage
> 
> Still, I'd go with a two stage for any gravel or grass
> 
> This years Deluxe 24 is a snazzy looking machine!


What is your reasoning for it being ok to use on gravel and grass, but you wouldn't? I was actually surprised to see the rubber was 3/4" above the bottom of the scraper.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

With the skids down and the scraper up just off the ground it shouldn't be an issue. 

Loose gravel is not good for any machine.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Ready to go for Season #2. 



Come on snow!


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I think I'm gonna call my dealer tomorrow and tell them to get my machine ready for me...they told me I could call to have them get the machine I want ready ahead of time so I won't have to wait there while they Do it. I probably pick it up Friday since I won't be working a full day.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice!

I bought mine from a local dealer last year and did the same thing.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

During the summer I bought a new paddle to compare it to the original one which had been used for one huge blizzard and a 4 incher.

This: Toro 130-9569 PADDLE-CENTER OEM | eBay

Original paddle: 



New paddle:



Aside from the normal fraying going on there appears to have been no measurable wear. 

Not too surprising since the paddles aren't scratching on the ground for propulsion purposes

I'll probably replace them every 3 years just to keep things fresh (perhaps a little longer) 

...and maybe the belt too. 

this:

Toro 130-9615 BELT-V OEM | eBay


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

mcflyfyter said:


> Here is the 824QXE I just bought. I think there is one at your dealer with your name on it.





tdipaul said:


> During the summer I bought a new paddle to compare it to the original one which had been used for one huge blizzard and a 4 incher.
> 
> This: Toro 130-9569 PADDLE-CENTER OEM | eBay
> 
> ...


Ya 3 years is what the guy at the dealer told me, but that's probably with considerable usage. I'm sure it'll last even longer if you get winters with less usage.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I am always impressed with those that buy before they have to and are ready for winter. Winter and snow do not sneak up on us. Had my Toro for a month before the snow came.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Hanky said:


> I am always impressed with those that buy before they have to and are ready for winter. Winter and snow do not sneak up on us. Had my Toro for a month before the snow came.


The last thing I want is to get caught with my pants down, and not be ready. You never know what can happen if you wait last minute....maybe they sell out, or maybe because you didn't shop around you end up buying something you don't like...they were calling for snow this week just 20 km north of me, so who knows when we'll get hit. Most years Toronto only sees snow closer to Christmas, but like I had said before, farmers almanac calls for a rough winter, with lots of snow, and cold...no harm in being prepared right.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I have cans of rust protection that I always buy at Krown, when I get my vehicles rust proofed, and I was wondering if you guys think it's a good idea to spray down the blower with it...I also have cans of silicon spray that they use on the rubbers and stuff...you guys think it'll help keeping the machine lasting longer?

I used to use white lithium grease on all the moving parts of my old blower, and it seems to help too


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> After spending another day pondering on which one to get, I'm this much closer to get the 824qxe. I keep watching videos online (Paul's), and the more I watch, the more I think it'll be perfectly fine. I keep replaying back in my mind past winters, and I'm sure it'll handle the snow we get perfectly, after all, my last snowblower only had a 5 HP engine, and the 824qxe has a 8 HP.


I guarantee you will love it. Here is my(and others) experiences with one.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...5161-2015-toro-snowmaster-724-qxe-review.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/87090-just-bought-824-qxe-bucks-county-pa.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...45-724-qxe-snowmaster-just-tried-morning.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...cussion/71105-so-toro-snowmaster-what-up.html


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> After spending another day pondering on which one to get, I'm this much closer to get the 824qxe. I keep watching videos online (Paul's), and the more I watch, the more I think it'll be perfectly fine. I keep replaying back in my mind past winters, and I'm sure it'll handle the snow we get perfectly, after all, my last snowblower only had a 5 HP engine, and the 824qxe has a 8 HP.


Go to HD and get the 724. $150 less then the 824 and will have no problem with anything you can dish out. Trust me. They are at $699 now at Home Depot

Here is the link. Read the reviews too.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-SnowMaster-724-QXE-24-in-Gas-Snow-Blower-36002/206125346


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> I guarantee you will love it. Here is my(and others) experiences with one.
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...5161-2015-toro-snowmaster-724-qxe-review.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vote of confidence!! The more I see you and hear about it, the more I like it. I am approximately 98% sure that it will serve my needs more than enough.


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> Go to HD and get the 724. $150 less then the 824 and will have no problem with anything you can dish out. Trust me. They are at $699 now at Home Depot
> 
> Here is the link. Read the reviews too.
> 
> Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE 24 in. Gas Snow Blower-36002 - The Home Depot




And while many folks say HD won't assemble your machine correctly, they did an awesome job on the blower I just bought - by not doing a darn thing! :biggrin: They delivered it (for free) in a sealed box on a pallet yesterday. They hadn't even opened the box, leaving all assembly to me...which is exactly what I was hoping they would do. 

No doubt, supporting your local shop is important, but my local shop wanted 20% more on top of charging for both assembly and delivery, which would have made them 30+% higher. I don't mind paying ~10% more to help out a local shop, but that was a bit much for me.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm cool with the toro dealer by me, prices are the same as HD, and HD doesn't even have the 824qxe, Just the 724qxe. They can probably order it, but why bother if I can get it properly assembled by my local dealer on the same day I decide to pick it up, not to mention they give it to me filled with gas, and tested to make sure everything is perfect. 

The 724qxe is only $30 cheaper at HD then at my local toro dealer. And the 724oe is actually $100 cheaper at my local dealer over HD.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

| Kooy Brothers is the toro dealer by me.

And the qxe's are all on sale...


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Scuba_Steve said:


> And while many folks say HD won't assemble your machine correctly, they did an awesome job on the blower I just bought - by not doing a darn thing! :biggrin: They delivered it (for free) in a sealed box on a pallet yesterday. They hadn't even opened the box, leaving all assembly to me...which is exactly what I was hoping they would do.
> 
> No doubt, supporting your local shop is important, but my local shop wanted 20% more on top of charging for both assembly and delivery, which would have made them 30+% higher. I don't mind paying ~10% more to help out a local shop, but that was a bit much for me.


I brought ours home from HD in the back of a 2015 Escape... with 3 passengers.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> I'm cool with the toro dealer by me, prices are the same as HD, and HD doesn't even have the 824qxe, Just the 724qxe. They can probably order it, but why bother if I can get it properly assembled by my local dealer on the same day I decide to pick it up, not to mention they give it to me filled with gas, and tested to make sure everything is perfect.
> 
> The 724qxe is only $30 cheaper at HD then at my local toro dealer. And the 724oe is actually $100 cheaper at my local dealer over HD.


Save your $$ and get the 724. Its a tiny bit lighter and has way more power then you will ever need.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> The 724qxe is only $30 cheaper at HD then at my local toro dealer. And the 724oe is actually $100 cheaper at my local dealer over HD.



For $30 don't even think about HD. Go with your dealer..


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Yay for me!!! Just got home with her, and I can't wait to use it!!!

Real sorry about the pics being sideways!! They don't show up side ways on my phone, but they appear sideways when I upload them


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

No mater how you look at a Toro it is always a great picture, way to go now bring on Winter


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

pearlfinish said:


> Yay for me!!! Just got home with her, and I can't wait to use it!!!
> 
> Real sorry about the pics being sideways!! They don't show up side ways on my phone, but they appear sideways when I upload them


Awesome,. Now fire it up and break it in a little before the snow flies to get familiar with it, Notice how fast it starts, how quiet and vibration free it is. Its an awesome machine
Congrats


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for their great advice!!! You all helped in making my descision. You're right NJhonda, I've had it on for a while, and it idles really nicely, nothing like my old 5hp MTD that you could hear the next block over. 

No snow in the forecast for the city as of yet, but snow fell about 20km north of us, so I'm sure we will get some eventually...after all, this is the great white north LOL


----------



## mcflyfyter (Oct 23, 2016)

Looks good! When i started mine i immediately thought of a review I read about how loud it was, and how it would wake up his neighbors. I was trying to find the throttle to take it off idle... 

I wouldn't run it without a load very long. Light/no load break-in doesn't do much to promote ring seating.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

:icon-rolleyes:Is it over kill to rust proof your snowblower? I kind of did that to mine this afternoon...


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

After buying my 824qxe a couple of months ago, I can finally give my impression on it. 

It has snowed three times this week here in Toronto, the last time being last night approximately 10cm-15cm, and this machine has lived up to every expectation I've had for it. The 8hp engine is a beast for the size of the blower...the more I make it work, the more it wants to blow!!! My old machine would bog down, and turn off if I pushed it too much, the 824qxe just asks for more. There was 5 massive 2 stage blowers on my street, and I was clearing snow twice as fast as they were. After cleaning my property, I did 4 of my neighbor's houses, and I still didn't want to go inside. The quick shoot is amazing to use!!!! Like controlling a video game or something. I cant even begin to explain how much fun it is to use this machine, especially the quick shoot. Everyone laughing it because it's made of plastic needs to grab one and try it first!!! The simplicity, and speed of the shoot makes this blower tops in my books, kind of like driving a car with power steering for the first time compared to a car without it. 

My neighbors were praying that it doesn't snow anymore this weekend, and I'm dying to get back out there.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

pearlfinish I have been following this thread of yours and have passed it on to a friend and I think you have him sold on one, 824 qxe.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

No one ever said, "I wish I had less power." Get the 824QXE.

I just read that you bought it a few months ago. good call!


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

I'd hate to talk someone into buying the snowmaster, and then regret, but I just don't have anything bad to say about it. Sure it's not a big two stage machine with +10hp, but in the end, i didn't need a big one like that anyways. I wanted something that can tackle a good snow fall, but I also wanted something I can grab if it just snowed an inch or so... in Toronto, the average snowfall is normally 4", but we can get up to 6" at a time, and down to 1" as well. Over 8" at a time is very rare, I can't remember the last time we got 8"'s at once. What might happened, is we get a couple of 6" snowfalls very close together. 

All I know is I was set on buying either the 724OE, or the 826OE, and thank God I found this forum, and went with the majority here and picked the 824qxe. 

I didn't mention it before, but I even picked it up by myself, stuck it in the back of my Chevy Express, and hauled it to my parents house to do their place....I'm sure I wouldn't be able to do that with a big two stage unit. It was a bit of a struggle to get it up there alone, but I managed perfectly well without banging it anywhere or dropping it.


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

:icon_scratch::blink:I forgot to mention this, but my dealer also had the 724qxe without electric start, or the quick chute. Allot cheaper for anyone not interested in those two things.... but then again, who'd be crazy not to want to play with the quick chute!!??:blink:


----------

